# Baker21 and Chris_vRS host a 'Detailing Day'....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Well this thread will be a little bit different to the write ups that I have done before but will hopefully be of interest to some of you.........:thumb:

Basically I joined up to a local VAG forum a few months ago called BucksVAG and had been discussing detailing with a few of the member's over the past few months, answering questions and offering advice.

I really wanted to get along to a meet but always found myself detailing or working late which meant I couldn't attend so I decided to bring the meet to me and organised a 'Detailing Meet' at home...........:detailer:

Knowing that it may prove popular I limited the numbers and geared the day around one of the guys donating his car to us all to work on. Plan was to run through a detail process from start to finish but mainly concentrating on the machining side of things as this was something most were interested in.

Knowing that answering questions from 5 guys may be a little demanding during the day I enlisted the help of fellow DW member Chris_vRS to come along and share his knowledge on all things detailing.........:thumb:

The day started with everyone arriving at 10am where the suject car was positioned out back and some introductions were made, with Chris laying down an overview of the days events:










With Jules still in bed after a heavy night on the 'sauce', I sorted out a nice early morning brew for people:










This would be the car we would be working on, a MK4 Golf (Slightly modified):




























Some nice swirls to attend to during the day:




























The main aim was to concentrate on the paintwork and to speed up things Paul, the owner, had washed it the night before so get rid of some of the grime, so we didn't spend a long time getting caught up on the wash process but we did follow normal practice, so rinsing first:










Next up some snow foaming with Chris as acting supervisor:



















This was left to dwell and then rinsed:










Then onto another application of snow foam - As you will see Steve, who has taken these photo's likes to mess about with them:










Then it was time to use the 2BM, so out with the Lambswoll Wash mitts dipped into some Megs Hyper Wash - Luke and Phil helping here:



















Phil and Jason getting stuck in:



















The car was then rinsed:



















Next up a quick demo of how to clay the car by Chris and I, an Elite Fine Yellow Clay Bar was split up between us and with some Megs Last Touch the guys were away - Steve working his magic:










Chris giving some pointers to Jason:



















Phil working on the lower sills:










Jason working on the Rear Bumper:










Luke was on the roof:










Paul working his magic:










Steve claying:














































With the sun beating down and the paintwork pretty warm, we opted for another snow foam application to remove the dried claying marks - Chris steps up:




























Followed by a rinse down:



















Then an application of Megs Last Touch all over the car:





































Phil and Jason applying some Megs Last Touch:



















The car was then dried with some Waffle Weave Drying Towels:



















Next up I did a little demo on taping up:





































The car then looked as follows:










Next up it was machining demo time so a little top tip for working on the bonnet is to open the bonnet and place some used Microfibre Towels in the latch area, this will give you a little bit of a cushion but joined with some tape on the back edge of the front wings, this will ensure your only working on the bonnet:










Before we decided on a who was going to demo first, a quick retreat to the garage revealed 'Alladin's Cave' with Jason's new Hex-logic Pads for his DAS-6:










So the chat:










Jules looking and listening:










Chris and I decided that Chris would demo first on his Makita, using the one edge of the bonnet the swirls and RDS marks were inspected before machining and then Chris ran through a process of using some Megs 205 and a 3M Finishing Pad:























































Now because I was in 'training' mode my normal picture taking was next to nothing so, after this hit it had only knocked out the light swirling, so Chris changed to a Megs Polishing Pad using some 3M Ultra Fine:




























With plenty of marks still left in Chris stepped up to the 3M Compounding Pad with some 3M Fast Cut Plus and 3M Ultra Fine:










This worked wonders but we forgot some pics..........:doublesho

I then took on the other side of the bonnet working with the Mesg G220 and decided to use Jason's new Hex-Logic pads as I had now used them before, so working with the Red Finishing Pad I used some Megs 205:



















This did little as expected so I worked through the staged of different Pads and Polishes but found that the pads had not enough cut, so I went with my Megs Burgundy Pad and acheived something respectable. At this point it was evident how much of a quicker working time you have with the Rotary showing gradual improvements whereas the DA needed longer working time to acheive anything close..........:buffer:

Looking like we tried a few combinations:










Then it was time for the other guys to get stuck in, so everyone putting their DA's together:










Various combinations where then used by the guys, so they became comfortable with what would work and following on from the demo Chris and I had done, it was evident which combinations worked better than others.

Jason working on the bonnet:




























Paul working on a Rear Wing:










Luke working on the opposite Rear Wing:










I was at this point working away with my SIM-180 on the bonnet:





































Following on from the demo between the Rotary and DA, Paul had been working with his Megs G220 but wanted a crack on the Rotary so with some guideance from Chris the Makita came back into the fold on the roof:




























Phil was busy working on one of the front wings:



















A few group shots:




























Jules woke up at this point and decided to come and inspect our work:



















Jules took a bit of a shine to Steve and the next up was a scene from the film 'Ghost' but with a G220 involved:










I had no clue on what was going on:










Chris and I then worked on some of the lower sections of the doors:




























Jason was quite happy working on the other side:



















Jules was loving not working:










At this point we took a break and headed over to the pub for a nice pint and a food top up, then after an hour or so we were back in the garden with some final touches to complete...........:buffer:

Jules then worked her magic on the exhaust as usual with some WireWool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:










Only the bumpers remaning to Phil and Jason worked on the rear bumper:





































Luke meanwhile was busy working on the front bumper:



















We then de-taped the car and Paul gave his thumbs' up on his approval on how the Golf was now looking:










Monkey at this point was tired of hanging around:










With plenty of dust on the car, while I tidied up all the machines, Chris applied another coating of snow foam:





































How many Chris's to rinse?














































Another application of Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The car was then looking as follows:



















Now for a bit of fun Chris and I picked out 12 different LSP's paired them up with an applicator and then let the team loose on one LSP per panel, we did apply Zaino Z2 and Zymol Glasur to the bonnet for a later water test......

So here is the line-up:




























And so onto application:



















After we had buffed off the LSP's Chris then applied some AS High Style to the Tyres via a Paint Brush:










I then applied some 303 Aerospace via an Applicator to some of the door mouldings and handles:










We then did a little water test on the bonnet to compare Zaino Z2 and Zymol Glasur:




























Finally I just had to show them Zaino Z8, a personal favourite of mine:





































*Final Shots:*

Didn't get many at all as we were too busy talking but I am hoping you can see some added depth to the paintwork........:thumb:



















Poor amount of final pictures but I would like to say a massive thanks to Steve, Paul, Phil, Jason and Luke for attending, thanks to Chris for making th trip as always and Jules for all making us laugh............:wave:

First time Chris and I had met with the BucksVAG crew and I can say greta people and we will be linking up again, both for details, BBQ's and shows........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great entertaining write up and some really nice creative pics there, mate :thumb:

Looks like lots was learned on the day and you all had a good laugh, which is how detailing should be.

Nice one chaps


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning as usual mate!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Excellent write up there !

Also I thought of this aswell :


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice writeup


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top write up and very entertaining pictures. Some of the 'photo-shopping' makes paint job on that car look even better:thumb:

Looks like everyone had a good time

Top stuff mate


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Top effort your work is tremendous mate. Thanks for sharing with the family.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one.... Usually see Bucks VAG at shows, especially Edition. Know a few of the members on there too


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Chuffin nora, the bodywork on that is immaculate

I think its the tight-fitting white top that accentuates her - any more pics of the burd mate?!

Joking aside, nice collection there!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like a good day mate.

Hello Jules :wave: :argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a superb day was had by all. Great to see you and Chris 'teaching' to the unconverted and I hope they don't do you out of some job's :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb thread and write-up, looked like a good day 

Love this pic though....make it look like he has HUGE hair!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning finish, and some fantastic shots there :thumb:


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

I would just like to say thank you to Simon, Jules and Chris for an awesome day. I have learned so much about how to properly protect my car, and also how to maintain it too  Thanks Again,
Paulie..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brilliant old chap

Really enjoyed that after a hard day polishing :thumb:

Superb mate - Thanks for taking the time to post Mr Baker21


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

T10HJP said:


> I would just like to say thank you to Simon, Jules and Chris for an awesome day. I have learned so much about how to properly protect my car, and also how to maintain it too  Thanks Again,
> Paulie..


:wave:

Welcome to DW - Now your in trouble Mr - Hope you have a credit card lol


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Showshine said:


> :wave:
> 
> Welcome to DW - Now your in trouble Mr - Hope you have a credit card lol


Ha ha ha, I already have a fairly extensive range of detailing products in my arsenal, but after finishing this day, I have started pricing up LOADS more bits and bobs. Think the Debit card is going to be taking a hammering this month :thumb: 
Paulie..


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Love this pic though....make it look like he has HUGE hair!


Made me think of Marge Simpson when you mentioned that.....









Don't think the look would work mate


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Ha ha ha, good effort. Think I will use that one for my profile pic :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

T10HJP said:


> Ha ha ha, good effort. Think I will use that one for my profile pic :thumb:


Is that you in the pic mate? Glad you took it the right way, think twice though before you use it in your profile as you could end up with a new nickname:thumb:

The reflection in the paint lets it down, if only I had more time, the sky is very simpson-esque don't you think!!


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

yeah thats me. How can you take the simpsons the wrong way? I think it's hillarious. :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice way to spend a day .... nice writeup as always too


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work buddy, good to spread the detailing 'word' !

James


----------



## Nuggs (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like a fantastic day.

I love this photo:








Was that done using Photomatrix HDR?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely work and great photos!


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd just like to say a massive Thank You to Chris, Si, Jules for the day, done out of there own pocket, so that we could all learn a thing or too.

Thanks again 

Jason


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si fantastic work as all ways great work very nice way off doing things. fantastic pictures as well.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work mate, really enjoyed that write up!

Looked like a fun time as well :thumb:


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

wow- great write-up mate, cant wait to do this to my car with some mates and a beer or 12 down the neck- thanks mate



VeeDub


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Must save a bit of time having 5 pairs of hands working on a car at once and always good to see Jules in a vest!:thumb:


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

M m m m MY Gooohhd. Long time no comments. but this was worth a mention from Zero Defects. You really put the F in Fun..

Good Work and write up Baker 21, but remember; although knowledge is power, Information is the weapon!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

cleslie said:


> always good to see Jules in a vest!:thumb:


Agreed, gorgeous woman with a superb figure, you're one lucky guy....I dont suppose you could detail Jules one day could you??


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome thread. Safe to say that golf is now Very Clean :thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Loving the edited photo's great work guys...


Any more pics on Jules  ?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Nice job, love the wheels. !!!


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

its great that you guys took the time to let other experience a proper detail. well done.
looks like it was a good day all round!


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Excellent work and great pictures ( in both cases it is obvious, that you have a 100% sure, what are you doing ..) :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ipwn said:


> Excellent write up there !
> 
> Also I thought of this aswell :


Not sure how to take that but all I will say is, I guess it's a good job I don't have four collars..........:wave:



Planet Man said:


> Top write up and very entertaining pictures. Some of the 'photo-shopping' makes paint job on that car look even better:thumb:
> 
> Looks like everyone had a good time
> 
> Top stuff mate


Agreed on the photo editting, Steve seems to be pretty handy with his old Camera and Mac.........:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> Nice one.... Usually see Bucks VAG at shows, especially Edition. Know a few of the members on there too


Yeah will be with them at DC10 this year so should be a good show, you going?



BladesLad said:


> Chuffin nora, the bodywork on that is immaculate
> 
> I think its the tight-fitting white top that accentuates her - any more pics of the burd mate?!
> 
> Joking aside, nice collection there!!!


Plenty more pics of Jules on here, you just need to have a plough through some of my threads.............



*MAGIC* said:


> Looks like a good day mate.
> 
> Hello Jules :wave: :argie:


The only time you post on my threads is in relation to Jules, I feel left out........:lol:



ads2k said:


> Looks like a superb day was had by all. Great to see you and Chris 'teaching' to the unconverted and I hope they don't do you out of some job's :lol:


I know that some people on DW may think that these sorts of days don't have their place within DW but for me there are plenty of cars to go around in the UK and I am pretty sure that Chris has nothing to worry about...............:lol:



T10HJP said:


> I would just like to say thank you to Simon, Jules and Chris for an awesome day. I have learned so much about how to properly protect my car, and also how to maintain it too  Thanks Again,
> Paulie..


Great to have you guys over mate and also great to finally meet you guys, hope Sunday went well for you and Luke..........:thumb:



Showshine said:


> Brilliant old chap
> 
> Really enjoyed that after a hard day polishing :thumb:
> 
> Superb mate - Thanks for taking the time to post Mr Baker21


No problem and thanks for your kind words as always, stay with it............



Nuggs said:


> Looks like a fantastic day.
> 
> I love this photo:
> 
> ...


I would have to ask Paul or Steve to confirm that one?



cleslie said:


> Must save a bit of time having 5 pairs of hands working on a car at once and always good to see Jules in a vest!:thumb:


The day certainly went better than I thought it would, time wise, I don't think I have waxed a car so quickly in all my life............:doublesho



Zero Defects said:


> M m m m MY Gooohhd. Long time no comments. but this was worth a mention from Zero Defects. You really put the F in Fun..
> 
> Good Work and write up Baker 21, but remember; although knowledge is power, Information is the weapon!


Cheers for the response and your wise words........:thumb:



MadOnVaux! said:


> Agreed, gorgeous woman with a superb figure, you're one lucky guy....I dont suppose you could detail Jules one day could you??


I am very lucky to be with Jules and as for detailing her, I think I will leave that one to your imagination..........



R1KK1 BFG said:


> Loving the edited photo's great work guys...
> 
> Any more pics on Jules  ?


As stated above mate, plenty of pics of Jules in some of my other threads if you fancy a search..........


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Another informative and in depth write up from you Si - cheers !

Photos are really rather good, glad you blokes had a good days detailing

Rich


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great detail Simon


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome job, your write ups are some of the best and most detailed I've seen!


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you planning any other detailing days in the future?? would be very interested in seeing how to do it properly......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Are you planning any other detailing days in the future?? would be very interested in seeing how to do it properly......


I am afraid that there is nothing on the cards from me and Chris, we have been asked to do something similar but like I say it's not something we are planning to do again, although it was a great day........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely superb post / detail / write-up as usual :thumb::thumb:

keep it it up matey !


----------

